

Popular Screen Capture Tool Skitch is now Available for Windows - skyafar
http://www.labnol.org/software/skitch-sceen-capture-for-windows/26368/
Popular Screen Capture Tool Skitch is now Available for Windows
======
javipas
I miss some of its cousin (OS X) version, such as fixed region screenshots,
but it's nice to be able to use it on Windows.

